# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  Αγορά θυροτηλεόρασης

## paulk

Στο σπίτι που μένω έχει το απλό θυροτηλέφωνο με το ακουστικό.

Θέλω να αγοράσω και να βάλω μια θυροτηλεόραση.

Δεν έχω καμιά ιδεά πάνω στο αντικείμενο και εννοείται θα έρθει ηλεκτρολόγος να το συνδέσει αλλά θέλω να το ψάξω λίγο.
Στην είσοδο θέλω να μπει η κάμερα και να συνδεθεί με το κυμπρί, πάνω θέλω να έχω την οθόνη ώστε να βλέπω, να μπορώ να ανοίξω, να μιλήσω αλλά και να ακούσω.
Θέλω να έχει όσο γίνεται καθαρή εικόνα ακόμη και το βράδυ.

Τι έχετε να προτείνετε?

----------


## paulk

Τι έχετε να προτείνετε?

----------


## αλπινιστης

Εβαλα ωπροσφατα σε μια πολυκατοικια το τετραπλο σετ της CTC, με εκπληκτικα αποτελεσματα στην ποιοτητα εικονας και ηχου.
Και θελει μονο δυο καλωδια.

Αν το 7ιντσο σου φαινεται ακριβο στα 290, δες και το 4.3"
Σου προτεινω ομως το 7αρι. Δεν αλλαζεις θυροτηλεφωνα καθε τοσο.


4.3" 
https://www.kafkas.gr/ktiriakos-exop...1esot._199627/

7"
https://www.kafkas.gr/ktiriakos-exop...1esot._199639/

----------


## mikemtb

https://www.e-shop.gr/hikvision-ds-k...e-p-PER.602310

αυτο πηρα και ειμαι ευχαριστημένος ,
μιλαω και απο το κινητο μου απο εκτός σπιτιού 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## paulk

> Εβαλα ωπροσφατα σε μια πολυκατοικια το τετραπλο σετ της CTC, με εκπληκτικα αποτελεσματα στην ποιοτητα εικονας και ηχου.
> Και θελει μονο δυο καλωδια.
> 
> Αν το 7ιντσο σου φαινεται ακριβο στα 290, δες και το 4.3"
> Σου προτεινω ομως το 7αρι. Δεν αλλαζεις θυροτηλεφωνα καθε τοσο.
> 
> 4.3" 
> https://www.kafkas.gr/ktiriakos-exop...1esot._199627/
> 
> ...



Ωραία. Το είδα και φαίνεται καλό κιτάκι. 
Καλά εννοείται θα οτι αν το πάρω θα βάλω την μεγάλη οθόνη, μικρή διαφορά έχει στην τιμή.
Το βράδυ έχει καλή ανάλυση?
Σε λίγο καλύτερη ανάλυση της οθόνης υπάρχει τίποτα άλλο?

----------


## paulk

> https://www.e-shop.gr/hikvision-ds-k...e-p-PER.602310
> 
> αυτο πηρα και ειμαι ευχαριστημένος ,
> μιλαω και απο το κινητο μου απο εκτός σπιτιού 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Θα το κοιτάξω και αυτό.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## paulk

Τα hikvision όπως μου πρότειναν πιο πάνω είναι καλά? 
Λίγο που το έψαξα είδα ότι δεν έχουν και πολύ καλά σχόλια.
Ειδικά από θέμα service.

( To θέμα που άνοιξα γιατί δεν εμφανίζεται στην κεντρική σελίδα στις τελευταίες δημοσιεύσεις?)

----------


## αλπινιστης

Και η νυχτερινη του λειτουργια ειναι αρκετα ικανοποιητικη.
Αν χρειαζεσαι περισσοτερες λεπτομερειες, μιλα κατευθειαν με την CTC να σε κατευθυνουν αναλογως





> Ωραία. Το είδα και φαίνεται καλό κιτάκι. 
> Καλά εννοείται θα οτι αν το πάρω θα βάλω την μεγάλη οθόνη, μικρή διαφορά έχει στην τιμή.
> Το βράδυ έχει καλή ανάλυση?
> Σε λίγο καλύτερη ανάλυση της οθόνης υπάρχει τίποτα άλλο?

----------


## paulk

> Και η νυχτερινη του λειτουργια ειναι αρκετα ικανοποιητικη.
> Αν χρειαζεσαι περισσοτερες λεπτομερειες, μιλα κατευθειαν με την CTC να σε κατευθυνουν αναλογως



ναι θα πάρω ενα τηλ. μόλις μπορέσω να ρωτήσω..
Θα φέρω και ένα ηλεκτρολόγο να μου πει και αυτός τι έχει να μου προτείνει.

----------

